# Help me find a good holster for SP2022



## hobbsar (Feb 16, 2010)

I need help finding a good holster for a new SP2022 with the sigtac compact laser sight. I would prefer leather but might have to settle for something else.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Safariland, Galco, Bianchi, Blade Tech...all good.


----------

